# ifconfig says interface is UP, but not RUNNING?

## Ox-

ifconfig says:

```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:DB:E6:A8:94

          inet addr:192.168.1.45  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:1048 (1.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:29
```

It shows the interface UP, but the flag bit for RUNNING is not set.  Could this be caused by bad/no ethernet cable?  This is the second interface on a machine a few thousand miles away so I can't look at the blinkenlights  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo_

bad luck - this is the only flag that's missing in these docs I found on google : http://linux-ip.net/html/tools-ifconfig.html#tools-ifconfig-output  :Smile: 

however they do say :

 *Quote:*   

>  I cannot confidently recommend believing the flags as reported by ifconfig output. Attestations from others and experimentation has proven to me that these flags (particularly the PROMISC flag) do not accurately represent the state of the device as reported in log files (by the kernel) and by the ip link show  utility.
> 
> 

 

and ip link show on my box does not have any RUNNING flag, it would seem that UP is enough there for a functionnal interface..

----------

## Ox-

Yeah, I googled and found that same doc and a few others that were equally unhelpful  :Smile: 

Interesting that you don't have RUNNING but interface still works.  My interface isn't working and my best guess is bad cabling.  I just wanted to see if I could provide better evidence before going through all the hassle of contacting isp.  I'm pretty sure it isn't the card because it's identical to eth0 (which is working fine) and there aren't any error messages in dmesg.

----------

## nemo_

I guess your best bet are the dmesg entries that say 'link is up../'link is down..' for cable/physical issues. maybe tcpdump could help, in case there's still any kind of traffic on there but I doubt it  :Smile: 

----------

